# Outdoor sinks are awesome...



## Kingdaddy (Jun 13, 2008)

I always wanted one because I don’t have to run inside every 5-10 min to wash my hands and the outside faucet was not in a very accessible place in my backyard.
 
  The ones I have been looking at like the Kitchen-Aid Stainless Steal model at Lowe’s were very nice but a little out of my price range for now ($399) since I just bought a new grill so I went for the plastic version that is sold at Home Depot for $99.  So far all I can say is good things about this sink other then it’s ugly.  The size is just right and considerably larger then the sinks that are marketed for outdoor kitchens, nice and deep and nothing leaks.  I can do dished outdoors now with some proper soap that is biodegradable.  Despite the cheep price it’s been one of the best investments for my outdoor cooking to date, I love it!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

How does it drain?  I was thinking about one of these to use whole I'm gardening, working on bikes, etc.  Don't want a puddle O' mud though.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jun 13, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> How does it drain?


 
And how does it fill?

I would love an outdoor sink, I was thinking of one of those plastic laundry sinks. Since my Patio is just outside the laundry room, and, I have a concrete drill, Hot and cold waater and a drain are real handy. Add a couple ball valves to shut it off in the winter and yer good 2 go. 

Gotta think about that.

AC


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 13, 2008)

Adillo, you just hook up a garden hose to the faucet.  No hot water - lol.

Maybe I could drain it into my neighbors yard?


----------



## Kingdaddy (Jun 13, 2008)

It has a drain hose that comes with it, its about 7ft long so I just point it away from the walk area, so far it hasnt been a problem.  I leave my hose hooked up and turned on all the time, so far I havent had a leak and in this hot Texas sun I actually do have hot running water for about the first 10 seconds when I turn it on.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

Cool beans!
Hot water from the sun heating water in the hose.

I wonder if weiner dog would like this better than the tub? He's weird. He'll chase waves in the Gulf of Mexico, but give him a bath.... Mommy's running the bath... I'm hiding under the bed.

Thanks for the tip.​


----------



## Kingdaddy (Jun 13, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Cool beans!
> 
> Hot water from the sun heating water in the hose.​
> I wonder if weiner dog would like this better than the tub? He's weird. He'll chase waves in the Gulf of Mexico, but give him a bath.... Mommy's running the bath... I'm hiding under the bed.​
> ...


 
One of the first things we used it for was to wash our chihuahua, she loves it and no worry about splashing water mess all over the bathroom


----------



## Leolady (Jun 13, 2008)

Love it!  

When I move, I want one of these!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 13, 2008)

Kingdaddy said:


> I always wanted one because I don’t have to run inside every 5-10 min to wash my hands and the outside faucet was not in a very accessible place in my backyard.
> 
> The ones I have been looking at like the Kitchen-Aid Stainless Steal model at Lowe’s were very nice but a little out of my price range for now ($399) since I just bought a new grill so I went for the plastic version that is sold at Home Depot for $99.  So far all I can say is good things about this sink other then it’s ugly.  The size is just right and considerably larger then the sinks that are marketed for outdoor kitchens, nice and deep and nothing leaks.  I can do dished outdoors now with some proper soap that is biodegradable.  Despite the cheep price it’s been one of the best investments for my outdoor cooking to date, I love it!


I got one of those and hooked it up in my kitchen when I renovated it so we could wash our hands and trowels and paint brushes. It was awesome. Now it's hooked up outside so we can wash up while painting.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 29, 2008)

I used to be quite the angler, but stopped during a nine-year vegan spell (health issues).  I had a plastic utility sink, the kind with a sloping drainboard on one side, mounted in a sink stand in the back yard and soft-plumbed...garden hose. I installed a garbage disposal under it and let it drain into a 5 gallon plastic bucket. Wooden cutting board on the drain board. The best thing in the world for cleaning my catch, and making fish "soup" for the garden.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

gadzooks said:


> I used to be quite the angler, but stopped during a nine-year vegan spell (health issues).  I had a plastic utility sink, the kind with a sloping drainboard on one side, mounted in a sink stand in the back yard and soft-plumbed...garden hose. I installed a garbage disposal under it and let it drain into a 5 gallon plastic bucket. Wooden cutting board on the drain board. The best thing in the world for cleaning my catch, and making fish "soup" for the garden.


OK, that is toooo cool! A garbage disposal in an outdoor sink! Now you've got me thinking.....


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 29, 2008)

Uh-huh! If you compost, and want a faster cycle for your garbage-to-gold, grind it!


----------

